# Am I missing something?? $1K for Mmats LM2050HC



## TrickyRicky

Link. Am I missing something here folks or is the seller just plain nuts. I mean, its not even NOS otherwise I wouldn't question his belief in his set price.


----------



## Victor_inox

there sometimes nuts like that hunting for losers,you would be surprised how many overpriced items actually sold on fleebay.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

Even if it was NOS $1K can still get you some serious amp. I really think this is a case of "Lets see how much some idiot will buy this for." something that ebay is full of.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

Some people just fish for idiots with unlimited funds.
I saw a pair a Kicker CVR12's in a factory Kicker box for $7,949 once on Ebay.


----------



## TrickyRicky

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> Some people just fish for idiots with unlimited funds.
> I saw a pair a Kicker CVR12's in a factory Kicker box for $7,949 once on Ebay.


That had to be a typo. Even the auction in question sends like a typo, he probably meant 100.00 and an extra zero went unnoticed.


----------



## Manic1!

Look at the other over priced stuff they have for sale:

Pac Steering wheel control $1000

Pac SWI RC SWI Jack SWI PS Steering Wheel Control Interface Retain Controls | eBay

PAC RCA ground loop isolator on sale only $950.

Pac New SNI 1 RCA Ground Loop Isolator Noise Filter Universal Stereo Equalizer | eBay

Audiovox key fob $1000: Audiovox Prestige Alarm APS02BT2 Replacement Remote Transmitter APS15CH APS25CH | eBay

and the list goes on: Mounting Kits, Radio Replacement Interface items in Elektech store on eBay!


----------



## TrickyRicky

Manic1! said:


> Look at the other over priced stuff they have for sale:
> 
> Pac Steering wheel control $1000
> 
> Pac SWI RC SWI Jack SWI PS Steering Wheel Control Interface Retain Controls | eBay
> 
> PAC RCA ground loop isolator on sale only $950.
> 
> Pac New SNI 1 RCA Ground Loop Isolator Noise Filter Universal Stereo Equalizer | eBay
> 
> Audiovox key fob $1000: Audiovox Prestige Alarm APS02BT2 Replacement Remote Transmitter APS15CH APS25CH | eBay
> 
> and the list goes on: Mounting Kits, Radio Replacement Interface items in Elektech store on eBay!


Looks like their system got hacked. Because they had normal listed prices before. That would be my best guess.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

Im serious. 
They do this on purpose.
RF T1D2-12 $1269.90
Audiobahn 4" coax $5559.99

There is a Zapco M80 + that sold on 6/29/13 for $70.98 + $65.00 shipping.But he relisted it for $9999.00 + $450 shipping the next day.


----------



## Yankeesound

OMG, just crazy. CL is the same way


----------



## Victor_inox

Yankeesound said:


> OMG, just crazy. CL is the same way


CL actually much worse, because it`s free sellers list their crap for unreasonable amounts.


----------



## WRX2010

WTH? maybe Grayson should relist his Overdrive for a lot more: Audio Control Overdrive Plus High Voltage Line Driver Concert | eBay


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

There is also a pair of 32" Cadence subs for $10,000 
A Kenwood DNN990HD $9,999.99
Soundstream XXX15000D $4,999.95
All on Ebay.


----------



## robert_wrath

The posting reflects on how many core items (Amps, subs, HUs) the company has sold. Look under the completed sales.


----------



## eisnerracing

LOL !!!! looks like a typo with an extra "0"


----------



## glock18

Those auction are item they never plan to sell, they are desighed to get customers to there ebay store or other items they sell, it only cost 50 cents to list an item for 30 days.


----------



## eisnerracing

Or they couldn't find any info or pictures on google 
It must be "rare" lol


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

eisnerracing said:


> Or they couldn't find any info or pictures on google
> It must be "rare" lol


Or it's old because you know old means valuable.


----------



## 07azhhr

TrickyRicky said:


> Looks like their system got hacked. Because they had normal listed prices before. That would be my best guess.


I have to agree with you Ricardo. Looking at a few of their listings I found some that have multiple avail with quantities listed in the purchase history. When you look at those that have already been sold they show a reasonable price. Also their history is the same. 

If it had just been for those 3 MMAT's amps that they have listed I would think they were full of **** though. 

I contacted them thru ebay. We shall see if anything changes or if I get a response. 

K 9 Omega L2M432 01 Car Alarm Replacement Remote Transmitter Beeper New | eBay


----------



## 07azhhr

Well I received a response. 



> Thank you for contacting us and for your interest in our products. When we run out of stock on certain items, we raise the price of the product, for the purpose of deterring orders and keep the listing alive, while we wait for new units to come in. This allows us to maintain our purchase history. These remotes should be arriving between today and tomorrow. If you're interested in any of these items, please add them to your watch list, and once we have them back in stock you will see the update on the price.


I understand for the multi-listings of new items but I do not understand why they would do this for USED amps that may or may not come back around. I asked them about that and mentioned that it has ecome a topic of discussion and many are thinking that they are a bogus seller for doing so. So I might not get a polite response back if I even get a response back on this one lol.


----------



## cajunner

convenience for the seller, or on the outside chance a baller rapper says to his manager, "mang, I want da MOST ESPANZEEVE AMP" for his whip.

yeah, I can see that happening.


"heya B-DAWG, say here they gots an amp makes Critical Mass look cheep, whatzahh?"

or, maybe it's just how I pretend these rappers are nitwits and wasting that dough like it was water.

I like the ebay convenience for sellers excuse best.


----------



## SaturnSL1

Ballers don't buy **** off ebay, they drop cars off for stereo and secret compartment installations lol


----------



## cajunner

SaturnSL1 said:


> Ballers don't buy **** off ebay, they drop cars off for stereo and secret compartment installations lol



I know that, but I have an active imagination.

and they probably don't even do much of the "dropping off" part, they get their **** taken care of by their handlers who, probably cut themselves a nice fat percentage for services rendered.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

cajunner said:


> ...probably cut themselves a nice fat percentage for services rendered.


And that's why most of them end of like MC Hammer, broke and advertising for midwest Title Loans and lays potato chips. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miYm0FM7UF8


----------



## 07azhhr

Got another response.



> Thank you for getting back to us. We have heard of it. The MMats are already on price. We have hundreds of products to list. When we do a listing and we don't have a price available, we also put them on $900/$1000. Since these are used models, we didn't have price for them on hand and needed to wait for our supervisor to price them. No, we don't have yet sell anything at this steep price. We are honest top rated sellers on eBay and we have excellent track record.


Looks like the super must be in as the amp prices are now adjusted.


----------



## Aleksrussian

I've actually had opposite of this happen to me on Craigslist I've scooped up things that are worth thousands for a couple hundred bucks from there it's a hit and miss I guess


----------



## art1618

They hike up the price on items that are out of stock but are on the way. I asked a seller about his$5k xbox controller, he said that he sold out and the rest would be in a while. They get charged to close a selling item, but not to edit the price.


----------



## helpmeplease

There was some tires i needed for a hobby and they typically range from $20-$30 shipped new each. Price was near $1000. They said there was an error with ebay.


----------

